# Yellow cars



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Good or bad colour choice ?

Thinking of getting summit in yellow so would be interested in others views before i take the plunge 8)

James.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

My next car will be yellow... :roll:



coupe-sport said:


> Good or bad colour choice ?
> 
> Thinking of getting summit in yellow so would be interested in others views before i take the plunge 8)
> 
> James.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

*Totally *depends on the motor you're buying, it suits some cars better than others, although it's not for me as it I think it screams "look at me!"

What's on your list?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Good or bad colour choice ?
> 
> Thinking of getting summit in yellow so would be interested in others views before i take the plunge 8)
> 
> James.


Personally I like them... but its becoming a more common colour for "cheaper" cars, eg:

Seat Leon
Fiat Cinqucento
Rover 25
Fiat Barchetta (!)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bit dated! :?


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

In the Midlands there seems to be loads of 'berry' coloured TT's around, is this the new yellow :?: :?: H


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Ferrari or Lambo (and possibly high end Porsche) - Yes!
Anything else - No!


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

jam said:


> Ferrari or Lambo (and possibly high end Porsche) - Yes!
> Anything else - No!


993 RSR [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jam said:


> Ferrari or Lambo (and possibly high end Porsche) - Yes!


I agree with you up to that point, but I think cute cars suit yellow too. Cinquecento, Mini, etc (I think) look good in it. It has to be a good yellow though, some of them are a bit insipid for my liking - inclufing the Dakar Yellow of the old M3s.

Yes they scream look at me - but so what? The car has to have some character to pull it off though.

The only cars I don't think look good are the 'ordinary cars'. I've seen a Lime green Mondeo before and it looked awful, so too did the pale blue (non metallic) A4 I spotted a couple of weeks ago.

Always wanted a yellow G60 Corrado.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Cheers peeps -

Yellow XR3i


----------



## raks (Sep 7, 2003)

I used to have a yellow megane coupe. Great car. They names it custard car at work hehehehehe ahhh good one days..... Nothing wrong with yellow on the right car.. I mean you wouldn't get a yellow focus... Well I wouldn't get a focus no matter the colour. But you get my point. See sig pic below.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Cheers peeps -
> 
> Yellow XR3i


Why do you keep going downhill? TT then Golf, then XR3...do you have a cash flow problem or did you just buy a house?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Why do you keep going downhill? TT then Golf,


V - was doing a lot of miles hence the change - now i'm not doing the miles i want a fun 2 seater...and no its not an XR3i


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Definitely Yellow, James  
But break it up a bit (you know: decals). Yellow on it's own looks too .... well, bland, I think :wink:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

There's nowt wrong with Yellow.
If your brave enough.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> There's nowt wrong with Yellow.
> If your brave enough.


Couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> > There's nowt wrong with Yellow.
> ...


Yeah...you need big balls too.  :wink:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Yellow RS2000, that was my first car that was [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> StuarTT said:
> 
> 
> > GRANNY said:
> ...


Nick, your ability to change *any* conversation to engage in your favourite topic is second to non :?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Yellow RS2000, that was my first car that was


Was that a mk2 - Love to rebuild one of them - X pack arches on it and Cosworth powered :twisted:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > StuarTT said:
> ...


How can you be so wrong about me? I changed no conversation at all. I just added a comment. And my favourite topic is certainly not balls...but a... s.. :wink:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I think it's widely aknowledged that yellow cars are in less accidents than any other colour (something to do with high visibility).

Anyway. I'd quite like a bannana yellow Volvo850T5R (240bph) - quite quick for a wardrobe.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> I think it's widely aknowledged that yellow cars are in less accidents than any other colour (something to do with high visibility).


I've read that yellow cars will have head-on collisions :? 
Thankfully, I've been spared that one yet


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

It is very difficult to co-odinates one's outfit with a yellow car!  
So many colours clash with it.........


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Yeah...you need big balls too.


Vlastan, how did you know? 8)



> It is very difficult to co-odinates one's outfit with a yellow car!
> So many colours clash with it.........


It's actually very easy Paula. My baby is yellow on the outside, but inside it's all black. And as black is the new brown, which is the new gray, which is the new black. I just buy black clothes. Couldn't be easier! :lol:


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

jam said:


> Ferrari or Lambo (and possibly high end Porsche) - Yes!
> Anything else - No!


I think the TT and the S3 look very good in yellow. I would have liked to have bought a yellow TT but the salesmen told me that I could expect a Â£2-3K loss on the residual come sale time, so I chickened out. In retrospect though, I should have gone for it, there must be a lot of people out there who like yellow, might have had to wait a little longer for a sale that's all.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

No problem for me, as I am not intending to sell mine.

I'm pretty sure it will be a classic before too long.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> No problem for me, as I am not intending to sell mine.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it will be a classic before too long.


You plan to keep it for so long that you will throw it in the "bin" afterwards?

I would expect that 5 years is normally a good timeline, before the car gets problems (anything apart the servicing).


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

70% of all Land Rovers and Rolls Royces built are still roadworthy and regularly driven. So if you look after your car, it may last that long. Altgough cars with modern electrics and motor management systems are a lot more difficult to keep going for so long than 'proper' cars.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

StuarTT said:


> 70% of all Land Rovers and Rolls Royces built are still roadworthy and regularly driven. So if you look after your car, it may last that long. Altgough cars with modern electrics and motor management systems are a lot more difficult to keep going for so long than 'proper' cars.


My Land Rover would look cool in yellow... (just to combine the threads!)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> 70% of all Land Rovers and Rolls Royces built are still roadworthy and regularly driven. So if you look after your car, it may last that long. Altgough cars with modern electrics and motor management systems are a lot more difficult to keep going for so long than 'proper' cars.


So how many years do you plan to keep your TT then? Won't you get bored with it?

I plan to keep mine up to 5 years or 60k miles. I kept my previous car up to 4.5 years and 40k miles...I should have kept it a bit longer actually as it had no problems at all. But I fell in love with the TT.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > Yellow RS2000, that was my first car that was
> 
> 
> Was that a mk2 - Love to rebuild one of them - X pack arches on it and Cosworth powered :twisted:


Indeed it was a MkII. I still cherish the photo's I have of it. It had the sweetest gearbox ever, tail out everywhere in the wet, leaky sunroof - ah it had it all :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

scavenger said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > > Yellow RS2000, that was my first car that was
> ...


Or a mkI 'Mexico' in yellow. When i was 13, i used to deliver a paper (on my paper round) to a house which had a gleaming mkI mexico which he wheeled out on weekends. Yummy!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

paulatt said:


> It is very difficult to co-odinates one's outfit with a yellow car!
> So many colours clash with it.........


Yellow and black, I agree with Stuart 

And also, as I've said elsewhere: some people within Audi suggest that our "older" TTs will be very sought after indeed and even go up in price once the new ones come ot may this be end of 2005 or beginning of 2006.
I will keep mine 8)


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

I would definitely buy a yellow audi again - imola yellow is such a rich shade of yellow. My last S3 was ordered new and I had to pay extra for the colour - with it being special order. Its stunning in the summer and when the sun hits the chrome wing mirrors... *swoons* Would post a few pix but not sure how to upload pix  If you go on the A3/S3 section someone has posted some pix of their yellow S3. I would have loved to have got a yellow TT! Go for it!

Bal


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

Always wanted a yellow TTR since I first saw one - have had to be contented with yellow bikes since 1997 - shame the current one don't come in yeller - had to make do with some kinda black colour (2004 'blade)


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

raks said:


> Well I wouldn't get a focus no matter the colour. But you get my point. See sig pic below.


I wish that the steering and gears on my TT felt half a nice
as the steering and gears on my TT


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

HighTT said:


> raks said:
> 
> 
> > Well I wouldn't get a focus no matter the colour. But you get my point. See sig pic below.
> ...


I didn't mean that  
I meant to say ...... as nice as the gears and steering on my wife's Focus :!:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

echoing the above - on the right car, yellow can REALLY work 

on the wrong one - yurch!

TTs can carry it off 

But so, bizzarely, did my 2nd ever car - a V reg (that's V the first time round ) Fiesta 1.3 Sports 8) 
As Dani mentioned, it needed the black stripes to break it up, but it was stunning (well, I thought so anyway )


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Phone directories look good in yella. :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

garyc said:


> Phone directories look good in yella. :wink:


or even yell(.co.uk)a 

(sorry  )


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I went for silver in the end - thanks for all the (useful) responses


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Hate to put the mockers on it but, although the yellow car looks stunning, you will find that it will attract insects...especially flies. I know this to be a fact. Even sewage works use large yellow panels mounted on poles to attract the flies away from the beds. Tis true...


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

M44RT L said:


> Hate to put the mockers on it but, although the yellow car looks stunning, you will find that it will attract insects...especially flies. I know this to be a fact. Even sewage works use large yellow panels mounted on poles to attract the flies away from the beds. Tis true...


I would have to concur with that.

When I've cleaned the car and the sun is shining, the little buggers start landing on it before I've had a chance to rinse the soap, and then they land on it again as soon as I've started drying it. Gets on my *breasts*, I usually whip the car into the garage if I have to do any waxing, etc.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

unless its a lambo..........

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------

